# I survived making my 1st beer soap



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 3, 2014)

Seriously, I had that beer in the fridge going flat for a couple of weeks or so. Followed all the wonderful advice received on here (thanks again to you all), and it worked a treat. No disgusting stink out of the house, no volcano and I realised half way through that the Mission Impossible theme I had playing in the background was unnecessary so switched it off. 

It's not fancy, but it smells good. Added vanilla to it just in case it was funky. I'm wondering just how dark it'll end up.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2014)

Very pretty. Love the mica pencil line


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, bit bummed out by the amount of soda ash though. Seems to be getting worse.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 4, 2014)

I love them! Both colours look great. Re: soda ash, have you tried to spritz with alcohol? It works for me most of the time, but sometimes, nothing helps unfortunately.


----------



## seven (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome soaps, Derpina! I am jealous coz your pencil line is waaaayyy cooler than mine. May i ask what color mica that you used?


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang!  I wish a bar of that had been in my soap swap box!  That's really cool looking!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 4, 2014)

seven said:


> Awesome soaps, Derpina! I am jealous coz your pencil line is waaaayyy cooler than mine. May i ask what color mica that you used?



Ha! I can dream. I'm still drooling over that OMH soap you made. The mica I used is New Gold Mica. It's a bit too thin of a line but I get chicken the top won't stick if I put too much of a line in.  Does that even happen or am I worried for no reason?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 4, 2014)

fuzz-juzz said:


> I love them! Both colours look great. Re: soda ash, have you tried to spritz with alcohol? It works for me most of the time, but sometimes, nothing helps unfortunately.



I didn't spritz this batch, but wish I did. I keep forgetting to use it. Does it work after the fact or has that horse bolted?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think it works afterwards.   You can try and steam the tops free of ash, there are guides online. I've never done it but apparently it can help reduce ash if it's done properly.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 4, 2014)

I forgot to add, I think appereance of ash depends on the FO used. I had some really bad ash with this particular vanilla FO. I made some soap with it yesterday and forgot the alcohol. Ash is shocking, it's at least 2-3 mm thick. I'm thinking of cutting the soap tops off, that's how bad they look. roblem:


----------



## newbie (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know, I think the ash makes it looks kind of frosty, like the beer with the head of foam on it is cold. I love the gold pencil line too!


----------



## renata (Jan 6, 2014)

How cool loking soap is this  I love it! Dark beer with a foam on top! Awesome¨!


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I didn't spritz this batch, but wish I did. I keep forgetting to use it. Does it work after the fact or has that horse bolted?


 
 I do it after the fact and it works.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 6, 2014)

Relle9 said:


> I do it after the fact and it works.



 Oh sweet! I haven't tried to fix these yet so I'll give that a go, thanks very much.  I've been getting ash just on my white/natural tops for some reason lately. Driving my crazy. Crazier.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 11, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> It's a bit too thin of a line but I get chicken the top won't stick if I put too much of a line in.  Does that even happen or am I worried for no reason?



Oh, yes. It happens. :neutral:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't sell my soap so ash doesn't really bother me in fact some times I think it adds to the look.  But I'm no normal!


----------



## paillo (Jan 11, 2014)

It's gorgeous, Derpina, congrats!!!! And after-the-fact spritzing with alcohol surely ain't gonna hurt anything, so definitely worth a a try. You go girl! Have been admiring your cool embeds, and now this!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 11, 2014)

How did I miss this? It looks great! And yes too much mica in a pencil line will cause the soap to break. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Lucidcat2 (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a great looking soap!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks all.  It would suck royal to have the soap snap on the mica line. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

